
Startup Disrupts Cremation (NYC) - artur_makly
https://www.willowcremation.com/
======
davidcollantes
> The total cost of the Willow cremation package is $2,400

Woah! My parents were cremated at $695 each (Miami, FL). How Willow Cremation
plans to "disrupt" with that price?

